# Cloning a FAT 50 (slightly modified)



## pullemfar (Aug 22, 2011)

Howdy Fella's, got a question about this process. I'm gonna do my build from ground up, so I've got to roll some diamond plate. Here in lies my question, how many sheets does it require. I've got plenty of 4'x8' sheets so no problem there.

 Has anyone here done a clone before? My plans are gonna be slightly different from an original 50, whole hogs are a must when cooking for the family. So this build will have to accomadate that.

Thank You,

Chris


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 22, 2011)

dont know I used a tank, and not sure what a FAT 50 is so I off to find out...


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey I like the sq one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You could put a whole hog in one like that easy.


----------



## pullemfar (Aug 22, 2011)

Man that a nice one, you mind sharing your plans and dimensions on that one. It would no doudt be an easier build for me. Did you have the lid bent or cut and welded pieces. Could you post more pics?


sunman76 said:


> Hey I like the sq one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Man I wish that was mine.   I found it one this site

http://www.diamondplatepits.com/seriesfat50s.html


----------



## sqwib (Aug 22, 2011)

I will be a *"Fat 50"* in 2 more years!


----------



## pullemfar (Aug 22, 2011)

I can't get the DPP page to load. Does anyone have anymore pics of this cooker? Even a link to a build for one similar to it would work.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 22, 2011)

TRY THIS

Smoker Builds

BBQ ENGINEER has a build that may help

BBQ Engineers build post


----------

